# Reparar convertidor 12v dc/220v ac



## black_flowers (Dic 17, 2006)

Hola estoy intentando reparar un convertidor 12V DC/ 220v AC (los típicos para obtener 220V con la batería del coche). Hacía ya tiempo que no lo usaba y apareció averiado y no se que tiene. Lo cierto es que a simple vista no se ve nada pero hay una especie de cortocircuito en la entrada (la que va a los 12V de la batería) y eso explica que se funda el fusible cada vez que le conecto la batería. 

Digo que hay una especie de corto ya que si mido con el polímetro la resistencia en las bornas de entrada ésta va aumentando lentamente desde un valor muy bajo (cortocircuto) hasta llegar a un valor bastante alto (ya no es cortocircuito) y luego vuelve a bajar lentamente. La verdad es que es algo bastante raro y no consigo explicarme que es lo que puede estar mal. Si alguien me puede arrojar algo de luz pues muchas gracias. Os pongo unas fotos para que veais mas o menos los componentes que tiene el circuito. Donde mido la resistencia es en las bornas de entrada que son esos dos cables gordos (negro y rojo) y son los que deben ir a la batería.

un saludo.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Dic 17, 2006)

Revisa los tiristores que tienes en la placa y que aparecen en la foto, podria estar quemado alguno o varios.


Observa en la placa de circuito impreso en que parte presenta sintoma de calentamiento excesivo ppalmente cerca a los tiristores que te digo, si alguno se calienta mas que los demas.  Si hay alguno dudoso quitalo y reemplazalo por uno nuevo.

Pienso que la inspeccion visual detenida en la tarjeta te definira cual componente esta recalentandose mas de lo normal y asi te de mas respuestas de lo que pasa.


----------



## Guest (Dic 17, 2006)

Lo ke mides en la entrada es al carga y descarga de los capacitores por eso lentamente te va marcando un valor bajo y luego sube, otra cosa es ke veo bien el fusible de 20Amp. desmonta los transistores de conmutacion y revisa ke ninguno tenga fuga o este en corto, ya desmontados vuelve a conectar a la bateria el covnertidor y ve si te sigue volando el fusible; si no lo vuela revisa con un osciloscopio en el "gate" de los transistores de conmutacion si tienes el pulso ke los dispara, si no tienes el pulso entofnes concentrate en el circuito ke te genera ese pulso ke vendria siendo la tarjeta verde ke esta montada verticalmente.

SUERTE.


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 18, 2006)

los transistores de conmutacion (supongo que será lo mismo que los tiristores, y que son los que van a ambos lados de la placa, coregidme si me equivoco) pues como decíais parece que están sobrecalentados algunos de ellos. Entonces me gustaía saber cómo puedo comprobarlos. 

*Me poniais arriba que tengo que comprobar que no tengan fuga o estén en corto. ¿cómo puedo hacer esto último con el polímetro?*

Osciloscopio no tengo pero la verdad es que lo de los pulsos ya sería una avería para mí imposible de reparar. De todas formas los tiristores presentan síntomas de calentamiento.

(Los fusibles de 20A están bien porque los he puesto nuevos si no los volaría.)

un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2006)

black_flowers dijo:
			
		

> los transistores de conmutacion (supongo que será lo mismo que los tiristores, y que son los que van a ambos lados de la placa, coregidme si me equivoco) pues como decíais parece que están sobrecalentados algunos de ellos. Entonces me gustaía saber cómo puedo comprobarlos.
> 
> *Me poniais arriba que tengo que comprobar que no tengan fuga o estén en corto. ¿cómo puedo hacer esto último con el polímetro?*
> 
> ...



Los transistores de conmutacion NO son tiristores, lo ek tu tiens para conmtar en tu convertidor son FET´s lso cuales los puedes revisar con un polimetro de aguja, la forma de comprobarke estan buenos es en al escala de medicion de resistencia y colocas las puntas en Drain y Source y te tiene ke marcar la resistencia del diodo en un solo sentido si te marca cero de resistencia o te marca entre cualkier otra pata esta dañado tu componente ahs esto con todos los transistores para revisar si alguno tiene alguna fuga o es el ke te vuela el fusible.

SALUDOS.


----------



## black_flowers (Dic 21, 2006)

ok, clarísimo, un saludo y gracias x tu ayuda


----------



## gonta (Feb 26, 2007)

Que lio q te haces... con un simple conversor, es suficiente q tengas tu multitester y nada mas. Otra cosa mas q veo es q si has confundido tiristor con transistor, es que no eres un tecnico y tus nociones de la misma son minimas.... te recomiendo q evites estar metiendo la mano a ese conversor no vaya a ser q te des de toques electricos o la termines de matar al conversor.


----------



## skull (Feb 26, 2007)

hola black_flowers:

Podrias sacar mas fotos para poder ver mejor los circuitos de control y potencia,y como dicen varios anteriormente,lo mas probable es que sean los transistores, los cuales deberian ser unos MOSFET.

saludos


----------



## JAVIERTXU (Ene 7, 2008)

Una forma que se está imponiendo en los controles de calidad de circuitos es una cámara termográfica con una lente de aproximación. Saltan a la vista transistores, resistencias o condensadores que se sobrecalientan, bien por una mala soldadura o que están defectuosos.


----------

